# 2d Limited echo with bubble study



## mshelly87 (Mar 9, 2010)

How would I bill this? My physician did this at the hospital? Thanks shelly


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 10, 2010)

LIMITED ECHO, HOSPITAL SETTING AND MD DID THE INTERPRETATION CODE AS FOLLOWS:

93308-26
93321-26
93325-26    

use of doppler and doppler color flow must be documented. If not used then code with 93308-26 only. You cannot bill for administering the saline (bubble study). 

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Mar 12, 2010)

*2D Echo*

When my doctor goes to the hospital and reads the interp of a 2d echo we code the 93306-I-26.


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 13, 2010)

this is a limited echo, since not all of the chambers,
 valves and pericardium is visualized you cannot bill with 93306-26


----------

